# busy parin kaya hindi makapagblog muna



## Seb_K

Hi guys, 

"Busy parin kaya hindi makapagblog muna"

Does that phrase mean that the person conversing is busy and haven't had the time to blog?


----------



## Cracker Jack

You bet, he is.


----------



## Seb_K

Okay, what about the usage of muna, parin and kaya?


----------

